# Sick of being a lost cause



## dany06 (Feb 7, 2008)

One of my new years resolutions is to learn how to apply makeup and wear it. I know this is a little late to just now start on my resolution but I feel ready at this moment. 

I came on this site last year around the same time trying to learn how to wear makeup. I scheduled an appointment to get my makeup applied at a Mac counter and was planning to buy lots of makeup. Well, when the artist got finished I didnt like the way I looked so she tried again. Well the second time was better but I looked like an old hag. Maybe not that old but I definitely didnt look 19 years old. I look around maybe 28 or so. I want to wear makeup to enhance my looks not change my looks and then look older. After no being pleased with how I looked I was kinda discouraged on what to buy. So I got the foundation and 2 eyeshadows. 

I know that shouldnt have stopped me there but I soon found out that I was allergic to the foundation-studio fix powder nc45. 

As I said earlier I am back on the prowl so I have been purchasing mineral makeups. I just got my samples from Milan Minerals today. I really love the foundation Brooklyn and both blushes that I got. i cant say the same for the eye shadows. I think that they are a little too dark for my taste.

Please give me a few suggestions of colors I should get to give me a pretty natural madeup look. Any drugstore brand dupes on the mac colors would be appreciated cuz I dont have that type of money right now.

Also I would love to achieve the 2nd look ( mac_cosmetics: FOTD x2 I am much darker than her. How do I go about getting a similar look?

Below is are two  links for picture of what I look like. The first link has recent pictures but were take with my webcam. The second link are pictures from last year taken with a digital camera. 

Recent Pictures
I want to learn how to wear makeup album | Dany06 | Fotki.com

last years pictures
On the last years pictures I am not wearing makeup
New Year, New Me album | Dany06 | Fotki.com


----------



## lsperry (Feb 7, 2008)

I remember your post from last year (February).
http://specktra.net/f270/mac-first-time-64456/

Looking at your pictures, you're so pretty. And, yes, I agree. You shouldn’t have to look like an older woman. I like the fresh-faced look of the young woman in your post and I would start with this look. Sorry, can’t make any recs other than MAC products.

But here is a thread which might help you try other less expensive mu lines.
http://specktra.net/f270/whats-you-t...smetics-88626/

I believe there are discussions in this forum about other drugstore lines. Do a search; you'll find them.

Lilchocolatema (Specktra member) is around your age and does youtube videos. They may be helpful in showing you some mu applications; Here’s one of them - 
youtube with Beautiful Iris!  

Also Danapotter is around your age and does videos, too.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Danapotter* 

 
_This is a video I did using MAC, NYX, NYC Shimmer and a Prestige Liner.

I hope you like it, all feedback and opinions are always welcome! 

YouTube - Gold Pink Look from EOTD Vid_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Danapotter* 

 
_Here is a video I did showing step by step how to do a pink and brown eye.

Enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





YouTube - Pink and Brown Look_

 
Do an advanced search for Lilchocolatema and Danapotter’s FOTDs. If you have any questions, send them a pm.

I hope you do achieve your goal of learning how to apply mu and wearing it on a regular basis. Again, we're here to help. Keep us abreast of your progress and post in the FOTD section so we can offer suggestions.

Good Luck, hun.


----------



## prettysecrets (Feb 7, 2008)

Well, first off, I can feel your pain! 

I'm just starting to experiment with makeup myself and it can be very frustrating. But I know if I give it up I'll never learn, so I just keep trying and trying. (I started buying it when I was 14 or 15, got some bad reactions to it (from other ppl and myself and haven't worn it again until now, Im 21! how sad...)

I'm sure all these wonderful ladies on here with great makeup didn't get that way without a lot of practice. Your going to try products,love'em, hate'em, throw them away, etc and thats all apart of it.

Second, when I saw your picture, well you are beautiful! I'm guessing you already know that though. Or should anyway  

You look great WITHOUT makeup, so I think any techniques you learn or whatever will only enhance that.


----------



## Isabel101 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi, i would recommend a tinted moisturizer instead of a foundation because you probably don't need too much coverage. A tinted moisturizer will do a great job in giving you a dewy fresh looking face. Or you could take a little of liquid foundation and mix with a moisturizer creating your own. Also going to recommend NYX eyeshadows because they are great and affordable. Wish you luck in creating the look you want!


----------



## SquirrelQueen (Feb 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dany06* 

 
_I scheduled an appointment to get my makeup applied at a Mac counter and was planning to buy lots of makeup. Well, when the artist got finished I didnt like the way I looked so she tried again. Well the second time was better but I looked like an old hag. Maybe not that old but I definitely didnt look 19 years old. I look around maybe 28 or so. I want to wear makeup to enhance my looks not change my looks and then look older. After no being pleased with how I looked I was kinda discouraged on what to buy._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_Looking at your pictures, you're so pretty. And, yes, I agree. You shouldn’t have to look like an older woman. I like the fresh-faced look of the young woman in your post and I would start with this look._

 
Agreed!  You are very pretty! I don't know why the MA made you look so much older when you had your makeover except that maybe she thought you wanted a sophisticated, businesslike look.  And maybe she didn't understand that you wanted something softer and more natural.  

Having said that, I think you'd be wise to take advantage of makeovers when you can. You can learn application techniques and try out colors that you hadn't considered before---also you can learn what doesn't work for you.  Remember, it's just makeup and if you don't like what was applied, you can ask to have it removed and something else reapplied (as you did---good for you for being assertive!) or you can simply wash it off when you're done.  But you know---even the worst makeover can be a positive experience.  I've always taken away something from every makeover I've had, even if I didn't like the total look.  One time a MA made me up with bronzes, golds and lots of browns (and I'm pale and cool-toned).  I didn't care for the look but I did break out of my comfort zone and started experimenting with shimmer and eyeliner.  

Just make sure you schedule a makeover for a time when you're relaxed, have plenty of time and when the store or counter isn't super busy.  

 Quote:

  Lilchocolatema (Specktra member) is around your age and does youtube videos. They may be helpful in showing you some mu applications; Here’s one of them - 
youtube with Beautiful Iris!  
 
I clicked on this link and found some of Lilchochocolatema's other videos.  Her username on YouTube is scandalousbeauty.  You might enjoy her guide to MAC foundations. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHCIE02mZ6s&feature=user

I also like EnKore's videos on YouTube.  http://www.youtube.com/user/EnKoreMakeup

Additionally, read whatever you can.  I like _Allure_.  There are several books on how to apply makeup, although do look at them carefully because some are not exactly ethnically diverse.  Iman has a new book---geared specifically to women of color---that looks interesting and you may enjoy the NARS book to get ideas on a variety of looks.  

The thing is, makeup is supposed to be fun.  Have fun.  Experiment.  Play.  And don't go on thinking you're a lost cause because you're far from it.  Take care!


----------



## dany06 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thank you guys so much. 

I have a quick question. How do you know which colors to choose? Its like my perspective on colors is really off. I often find myself getting colors that look nice and nude in its container but when I put it on it looks either too pale or too dark. 

Also what Mac colors would go with (satin)brule and(matte)Saddle since those are the only Mac shadows that I own? Right now I can probably only afford 3 e/s from Mac if I just had to get them. Which 3 do you think that I should get to achieve a look like the one I was talking about. Also what 3 e/s from milani would be best to purchase to achieve that look.

One other thing what are some good mascaras. I have really thin sparse lashes and would love to make them look fuller and longer. What drugstore brand would be best.


----------



## gatsby (Feb 7, 2008)

As for affording MAC shadows, that's what the Clearance Bin forum is for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only buy about 1/3 of my makeup new -- it's less wasteful and less expensive to buy things that other people won't use!

I would say maybe investigate rich, textured browns like Satin Taupe and Sable -- used with a light hand they can give wonderful dimension without looking too "made-up". Also, see if you like Nanogold -- it is a shadow that works on everyone as a highlighter or to add all-over shimmer to the eye. Another way to go is pigment samples. Because they are so colour-dense a small pigment sample can go a loooooong way, and they are less expensive to purchase than MAC e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck!


----------



## NaturalT (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey girl! Im also trying to get in touch with the color side of makeup this year since I do mostly fresh faced techniques with BE, concealer and a touch of blush/bronzer which is sorta plain lol. 

A great mascara to me is the Cover Girl Lash Blast which really adds volume and length to my lashes. The lash exact was my favorite before the last blast but the orange tube stomps all over the lash exact!


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 8, 2008)

Makeup should not be frustrating. It should be about play, experimentation and growth! It should be artistic, too. You are learning the rules, and when you understand them you can -like any other artist-break them. You won't build your look in one day, and its wrong to assume someone behind the counter is going to give you the look for your life right off the top.....it takes time. Just remember to have fun.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Feb 8, 2008)

Aww, thanks for the love y'all!!! I'm over here like dag, they are really lookin out for a sista!  

Ladies, if you want tutorials on basic makeup, please let me know!  I'm more than willing to bust out some tutorials, I never really know what topic to create them on.  I think I'm going to do an essential MAC products video tonight.  Actually, in like 20 minutes. lol


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 8, 2008)

One thing I would suggest is to go to the counter, find colors and products that really catch your eye and ask the artist to help you build a look from there. 

I did a cheap look today that everyone seemed to love:

MAC's Woodwinked on the inner lid
Milani's Sun Goddess (Amber Lights dupe) middle lid
Milani's Spice (??? What I really wish MAC's Copper Metal Pigment looked like) on the outer lid


----------



## aziajs (Feb 8, 2008)

As usual lsperry has some great tips.  I would check out lilchocolatema on YouTube and her blog Scandalous Beauty.  Nicky B aka Lipshock has some great FOTDs and YouTube videos (name: Beauty Allure) that you could check out as well.  They are both very good at answering any questions you may have.

Also, NYX and Milani are great drugstore brands.  There is alot of info on their dupes for MAC colors.  Brule and Saddle are great colors.  They will come in very handy as highlight and crease colors, respectively.  I would get a black shadow - Carbon if you go with MAC, a pretty gold shadow - Woodwinked (everyone woman, especially woman of color, should own this color), and I can't think of a third.  From the look you posted you seem to want a natural, soft pretty look.  I think the neautrals would definitely help you there.  I hope that helped some.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Good luck.


----------



## metalkitty (Feb 8, 2008)

Like someone else posted, I highly recommend trying out a brand like NYX when it comes to shadows especially to find out what colors you like before you decide to dish out MAC money. Although MAC has a really good exchange policy. Remember that you don't need to stick with bronzes and neutrals, it's possible to achieve a pretty fresh look with lots of colors depending on how you apply them...
OT: But what color contacts and brand are you wearing in one of your pics in the first album? I'm looking into getting some soon.


----------



## dany06 (Feb 8, 2008)

Aziajs I do find that majority of the looks that I like do in fact have woodwinked and shroom but I usually have no clue to where they are on the eye  and what color they produce. I've looked through the swatch section but didnt see it on anyone around my color.

Metalkitty  I was wearing Solotica brand contacts in hidrocor Verde Marine. They are from Brazil. You can find out more info on them at lensaholics.proboards102.com then look under the solotica section. You have to join first though.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Feb 8, 2008)

OT: Dany I was looking at your Fotki, a great way to define your coils is to apply the gel in your hair while in the shower after you have washed it and what not, run it through so it is coated well, then rinse it out.  Don't tamper with it to much cuz the curls will get frizzy.  I apply it like I'm putting my hair in a four ponytails or pigtails. Then, shake your head like a wet dog, and your coils will be springy as hell and have minimal product in it to weight it down.  I just discovered this yesterday.  Good luck!  HTH!!!


----------



## dany06 (Feb 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_OT: Dany I was looking at your Fotki, a great way to define your coils is to apply the gel in your hair while in the shower after you have washed it and what not, run it through so it is coated well, then rinse it out.  Don't tamper with it to much cuz the curls will get frizzy.  I apply it like I'm putting my hair in a four ponytails or pigtails. Then, shake your head like a wet dog, and your coils will be springy as hell and have minimal product in it to weight it down.  I just discovered this yesterday.  Good luck!  HTH!!!_

 
Thank you but you are a little late. I just fully relaxed my hair last week. No more curls, coils and kinks. My coils and springs would be really defined when wet and when it started to dry up the curls and coils would clump and stick together into a big puffy mass. This happened every time even after putting in gels and stuff. Well now I still dont like my hair cuz I cant do anything with this short mess. I cant function without washing my hair everyday or every other day. I cant stand dandruff. But if I wash that frequently I will need to style it. Im to lazy to heat style my hair that often nor do I want to further mess up 9 months of growing out an inch long twa.

Im thinking about putting in a weave. If any of you all know a salon that installs really good sew-in in Tuscaloosa, AL.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Feb 8, 2008)

Oooooh man.  That methods keeps coils defined!  Well, good luck with your relaxed journey! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dany06* 

 
_Thank you but you are a little late. I just fully relaxed my hair last week. No more curls, coils and kinks. My coils and springs would be really defined when wet and when it started to dry up the curls and coils would clump and stick together into a big puffy mass. This happened every time even after putting in gels and stuff. Well now I still dont like my hair cuz I cant do anything with this short mess. I cant function without washing my hair everyday or every other day. I cant stand dandruff. But if I wash that frequently I will need to style it. Im to lazy to heat style my hair that often nor do I want to further mess up 9 months of growing out an inch long twa.

Im thinking about putting in a weave. If any of you all know a salon that installs really good sew-in in Tuscaloosa, AL._


----------



## dany06 (Feb 8, 2008)

How do you use browns in the crease area without looking like you didnt get enough sleep or  have a black eye? Also what e/s would I use to make my dark eyelids look brighter if I just wanted to swipe only one color on my lids?


----------



## kaneda (Feb 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dany06* 

 
_How do you use browns in the crease area without looking like you didnt get enough sleep or  have a black eye? Also what e/s would I use to make my dark eyelids look brighter if I just wanted to swipe only one color on my lids?_

 
I have one word: mulch.  The best e/s i have ever bought.  I know that there are some people who don't feel it, but personally as a perfect brown e/s which does make my eyes look like they're naturally "popping" its what I use (I'm a NW47).


----------

